# Can I Freeze Rennet?



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought a gallon of rennet - the first time I ever bought the stuff. Well, it is a year later, and I still have nearly a gallon...  

Not sure how long the stuff lasts, and I am wondering if I can freeze it?

It is liquid.

Thanks;
Niki


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

If you've kept the liquid rennet refrigerated, it can last longer than a year, but its strength will be gradually diminishing. You can still use it, but you may have to add more than you did when it was fresh.

And, no, you can't freeze rennet. It deactivates it. Sorry.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

that's a lot of rennet!! No, you can not freeze it and have it work as rennet when it thaws. I use liquid rennet too, and store it in the frig. The first year I use it at the recommended dosage, and the second year I increase the amount of rennet by about 25%. I toss it after two years. I think I buy it in 2 ounce bottles.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL - yeah, it is a lot! I've noticed recently it doesn't seem to be working as well. I have kept it in the fridge. I think I'll buy in smaller amounts next time! Takes up a lot of room in the fridge. 

thanks;
Niki


----------

